# Afd feeding



## BubblesDaBetta (Jul 14, 2018)

So, I recently got 3 afds. Later I found out that afds are supposed to be about an inch long but mine weren't. Apparently mine are very young. One of them still has a tiny tail. Feeding them had been my issue. I feed them once a day about 2 tiny pellets a day. I also fast one day usually a Saturday. One of my afds is lighter colored then the others. This little guy doesn't seem to like his food 😥. He used to eat but not much anymore. To feed them I use tweezers and kinda shake the food in front of them. This little dude doesn't seem to want food. He presses himself agents the tank wall so I can't get the food in front of him. Any suggestions to feeding him?
Thanks 😁


----------

